# Chicken pot holder pattern



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

When I was a child my grandmother had these chicken pot holders she had made.They sat on the counter and looked like little stuffed chickens.The wings were what you used to lift something with.I'd love to have the pattern but have never seen any since.Has anyone ever seen a pattern for these or even know about them? :shrug:


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

could this be one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Orange-...ryZ20661QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I know I have that pattern somewhere in all my stuff. Will try to locate it !


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I remember those! Hope you can find your pattern GrannyG, I would love to make some too.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

http://www.thecalicocat.com/potholders.htm

Scroll half way down or so....and there is a pattern for sale....but it looks simple enough that you could come up with your own by looking at it...the under side of the chicken would be a circle...and the top would be two chicken shaped peices sewn together halfway around and then attached to the padded circle.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Those are so cute. It looks like there easy to make.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a couple of those, and it is like Nan said---2 chicken pieces sewn together for the sides, with a circle on the bottom. Sorry I don't have the pattern for you.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep, that's it.Thanks. I loves those little chickens.I'm going to go see if I can sew one one.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Zipporah said:


> When I was a child my grandmother had these chicken pot holders she had made.They sat on the counter and looked like little stuffed chickens.The wings were what you used to lift something with.I'd love to have the pattern but have never seen any since.Has anyone ever seen a pattern for these or even know about them? :shrug:


Did you ever get the pattern?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm really glad you posted this. My husband has asked me to make little potholders for the lids. I'm going to make little chickens.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Granny - I would love the pattern too if you find it!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I would love that pattern also! We love chicken stuff, and most of my potholders are worn out.
Dawn


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I just went out to my workshop, wanted to check it out as it is freezing here today and I located the pattern. There are two chicken potholder patterns, one has a little bonnet on, really cute. There is also a rooster pattern but it seems too big to be a potholder but it is, will have to be printed on a legal size sheet. Will try to get this done when the ice storm is over and the newspaper office is open. Really darling patterns.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

GrannyG, I would love to have that pattern. Do you have it available still?? My daughter-in-law says she needs pot holders. She has small children and I thought she would love those as well as the children loving it. Tell me what I have to do to receive the pattern. Thank you SO much!
Kathie


----------



## rver (Jan 12, 2006)

Try this site: http://tipnut.com/chicken-pot-holder-vintage-pattern/
If you don't care for that particular pattern, there are more on the site - just do a search. Hope this helps. By the way, this is free.
Mary Anne


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you, Mary Ann! I printed that pattern off the way instructed and it printed right to scale. I will make some for Christmas presents. They are so adorable!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

How cute is that! Thank you so much for bringing this up and to those who found the patterns... I'm going to make a couple or six of these for gifts to go with some aprons!

dawn


----------

